# twice baked acorn squash



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1 medium acorn squash
1/3 cup of bread crumbs
1/3 cup grated parmesan/romano
1 tblsp unsalted butter
1/2 cup chopped sweet onion
1/2 cup chopped apples (gala or granny smith)
1 tsp olive oil
kosher salt
fresh ground pepper

Prepareing the squash:

Preheat oven to 375 degs. Cut the squash in half lengthwise and scoop ot the seeds. Salt and pepper the squash meat. Place the halves face down on a lightly oiled cookie sheet. Bake for approx 30-45 mins until a fork passes through the squash with little effort. When doen, remove the squash from the oven and turn them right-side up and butter the inside with the unsalted butter. Allow to melt. You may allow these to cool a bit while you move to the next step. 

Prepare the stuffing:

Heat the olive oil in a medium saute pan on medium-high setting. Add the onion and saute until clear, about 3 mins. Lightly season with salt and pepper. Add the the apples and season woth sdalt and pepper and saute for about 3 mins. Remove the apple onion mixture to a bowl. 

Finish:

Reduce heat to 350 degs. Taje each squash and using a tablespoon carefully scoop out the meat of the squash into the bowl with the onion/apple mixture. You want to keep the shells intact beacause you are to use them again. Once most of the squash is in the bowl gently fold the mixture together. Add the bread crumbs and cheese a bit at a time while folding. (TASTE)-You will probably have to add more salt and pepper. Devide the stuffing between the halves and gently stuff the hollow of each squash. Return the squash face up to the oven for about 12 mins and serve warm.


----------

